# Open Feeling Cervix at 4 Weeks Pregnant?



## kategirl

I was checking my CM just now and my finger brushed against my cervix. Up until now it's felt very tightly closed, but when my finger brushed against it, it felt open. No bleeding yet, but I kind of just expect it at this point between the cervix and my two previous chemical pregnancies. I've felt like AF was coming for a couple days now, but was hoping it was the normal early pregnancy feelings.

Is it possible for your cervix to feel open this early in pregnancy, or is this a really bad sign?


----------



## carlyjade86

Don't touch it. From what I've read unless u are crazy experienced in reading your cervix, leave well alone as it changes daily at the start. X congrats on your BFP x


----------



## kategirl

I wasn't planning to keep checking it (and I didn't try sticking my finger in or anything), I just happened to brush against it when I was checking my CM for blood and felt that it felt more open then it has other days. I've also been having some very mild cramps/mild backache/achy thighs and just generally feeling like AF is coming. I just wish I actually had an OB (won't get one until about 8 weeks) that I could ask!


----------



## citymouse

I'm sorry, hoping for the best for you! But I do think it's best not to check it at this point because there's more of a risk of infection. 

Fingers crossed it's just a "thing" your body's doing as it adjusts to pregnancy!


----------



## Dini

Fingers crossed for you! I noticed at 5ish weeks mine was super low and seemed open, but a week or so later it snuck back up and closed up nice (I asked when I had my exam). I stopped checking it because it made me nuts!


----------



## carlyjade86

Just try to take each day with a positive attitude. Stop looking for negative signs. IF anything bad is going to happen, hunting for it isn't going to make it any easier. Positive mental attitude... Trouble is with early pregnancy is the symptoms are identical to that of AF, try not to analyse them too much. You'll drive yourself nuts, stress yourself out and feel rubbish. P.M.A xx


----------



## counting

Your cervix can be closed on the inside and a bit open on the outside. Mine was last pregnancy, and I had a healthy full term boy. They did an ultrasound and discovered that it was just the outer lip opened but the actual inside, what matters, and what you can't feel without sticking your finger right inside, was closed. Try and relax(I know it's hard. I feel so worried about this little bean!)


----------



## mammag

Mine felt open fairly often all the way until about 10 weeks or so. Then it got really soft and the OS basically disappeared, but feels very closed. I googled "open cervix at X weeks" a zillion times, lol. After 3 miscarriages in a row I checked often, I wanted to be prepared if something were going to happen. But turns out, the opening didn't mean much of anything.


----------



## minties

My cervix felt open with Sophie until it vanished high up and I could no longer reach it. It wasn't from having Thomas either as he was a c-section.


----------

